
How do I get my username in green on Hacker News? - oxygenz
I notice some people&#x27;s usernames are green in hacker-news. What&#x27;s the significance of that and how do I do it?
======
detaro
It marks new accounts (I think created in the last 14 days)

~~~
oxygenz
thank you! I guess I was already green :)

------
DanBC
New users have a green username. This is so you can provide friendly, helpful,
notes to those users.

~~~
oxygenz
great thank you for the information!

------
Pick-A-Hill2019
I was about to add a snarky "Easy answer: Read the HN F.A.Q. level comment but
after a bit of looking around the answer isn't obvious (yet somehow I sort of
knew it through being a HN user) and using the Search box didn't return
anything useful so instead of snark I used a bit of google-fu & here's your
answer. HTH.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2456602](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2456602)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3848762](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3848762)

TLDR; Green Accounts are for users who are under 5 days old. You can see all
their submissions at -
[http://news.ycombinator.com/noobstories](http://news.ycombinator.com/noobstories)

[Edit to add, Or perhaps it is 14 days as per
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3848820](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3848820)]

Double Edit: Confirmed, 14 days (not 5). See
[https://github.com/minimaxir/hacker-news-
undocumented](https://github.com/minimaxir/hacker-news-undocumented) for a
full list

~~~
oxygenz
wow, you are very thorough and I would have gladly accepted the snark :) This
was a case of efficiency on my part,i.e. 30second hacker-news comment vs 5-10
minutes searching (my wife might not call it efficiency). Thank you for the
response!

